# Used Kawasaki Mule - Help!



## t-dub (Jun 14, 2006)

I've been pondering the purchase of a Mule or Rhino for the deer lease for the last couple of years but just didn't want to drop the $$$. Well, my neighbor three houses down, who I know in passing, has one in his driveway for sale. I've got some questions for you guys and I'm trying to figure out if this is a good deal or not. He's asking $3,000. It's a 4X4 and looks to be in pretty good shape and has raised seats in the dump bed, a top, KC lights on the brushguard, a soft-windshield and 2000 hours on the hourmeter. He said that the only problem it has is that sometimes it idles high and you have to cut it off and restart it to get it in gear. He acquired the Mule about six months ago when he traded a couple of golf carts for it. He doesn't have a title, but I know of the guy that he got it from so I'm guessing it's not stolen. He doesn't know what year or model it is, and I couldn't find anything that shows the year or model when I looked at it yesterday. Where is this information "hidden" on the vehicle? Without the year or model, I'm having a hard time finding a value for it. Do y'all think this is a good deal (I like a deal!)? Should I pass, or try to get him to go lower? Am I looking at having to sink some money into it for the throttle issue? Help!

Thanks for any input!

TW


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Count from right to left the 8th digit is the year. If it has front end issues you better bring the wallet. If there is no title walk away


----------



## t-dub (Jun 14, 2006)

Beer,

Where's the "VIN" located?

Thanks,

TW


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I'll give it a shot..

The new mule msrp is $6300. 2000 hrs on a used mule is alot IMO. $3000 on a 5 yr old unit may be high. Post som epics so we can see the body and shape it is in. Go to www.kawasaki.com for past model info and try to figure out which one it is based on features and looks.

The Mule is a work horse but have the lowest ground cleareance, lowest power and rough ride compared to other UTV's on the market.

I just pulled the trigger on this bad boy and many aftermarket parts are on the way this week.


----------



## t-dub (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice ride, Batwing! I just can't drop that kind of money on something that I'll use 3 months out of the year to run around the lease. I am concerned about the 2000 hours, especially if they are hard hours.

TW


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

t-dub said:


> He said that the only problem it has is that sometimes it idles high and you have to cut it off and restart it to get it in gear. He acquired the Mule about six months ago when he traded a couple of golf carts for it. He doesn't have a title, but I know of the guy that he got it from so I'm guessing it's not stolen.


Restart it to get it in gear/ no title - BIG RED FLAG! The fact that it has gear issues is a BAD sign. Couple that with the number of hours and the fact that this guy is selling it after 6 months without a title - IMO - PASS! $3,000 is awful high for this particular deal.

Aside from all of that, I used to have a rhino and they are SO LOUD! You will not creep up on anything in one of these vehicles. They are for work moreso than getting around a deer lease. In addition, they are so bulky and hard to maneuver through tight spots in the woods.

I would buy a 4 wheeler instead....IMO - they are more pratical for a lease. You should be able to find a great used 4 wheeler at a price within your budget. Just my two cents!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

ditto Jen,,,, Gators are not the best hunting vehicles. to much for it,, right now is a very bad time to buy also,, if you can wait,, wait till you find a better deal, for sure or wait till after season or at least midway now.. people are going to be looking and in a hurry to buy because season has snuck up on them,, I'm aslo a atv person and not a utv fan!

Jen you can get a aftermarket pipe to quieten your rhino


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Some models on the front driverside frame and some in rear on the bottom behind the tire

BTW notile means 1 no insurance comp or liabillity 2 may have an outstanding lean 3 stolen???? 4 no way to use on gobermant land LOL 5 hard to sell 6 its so easy to get a titled one

I am a dealer of Suz Yam and Hondu always go to www.kbb.com they post the excelent cond. value trade and retail


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I'd say its a good deal..mules are the best out there and all you need to do is hit the gas peddle to idle it down and get it into gear or do some minor cleaning on the idle. Its not a problem with the tranny..i've had the same thing happen to some of ours..it may just need to be driven.. If it has a title offer him 2,800 and enjoy for years to come..BTW I would add a windshield for the cold rainy mornings...Walker


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Here is a guide for comparison on all UTV models.
http://www.rc-trucks.org/recreation-utility-vehicles-ruv.htm

I dont think I can agree on the Mule being the best out there but they are good work horses for sure. It is possible the high idle is an easy fix. The enigine should have an idle adjustment on it, just turn it down. Also the choke could be getting stuck. I would bet on that before tranny issues, Mules are pretty bullet proof.

It is a good deal if you are happy with the decision.

Just guessing on the year but here is Kelly Blue Book on a 2003

*2003 Kawasaki KAF620-E2 Mule 3010 4x4 Value $ 5380.00

If you decide you want an ATV I will make a hellava deal on my wifes bike. She is riding the Ranger now.









*


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

I'd hold off... Having to restart for high idle and the no title is enough to give me doubts. Last thing you want is something that is going to require finessing all the time. That's just my $.02. For just a little more coin you could find one with very now hours. I looked real hard last season and found plenty out there with 75-300 hrs ranging from $4000-5000.


----------



## t-dub (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the input guys/gals. The reason I'm thinking of UTV versus ATV is the fact that my 5-year old son will be hunting with me this year and I think the side-by-side will be alot more fun/practical than a 4-wheeler. Honestly, there's really not anywhere on the lease that I haven't been able to go in my Z-71 (with more than a few scratches down the side). I'm just thinking that he'll get a kick (me too) cruising around in the open air UTV, assuming it's not raining and 20 degrees.

TW


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Been the 4 wheeler route and sold it to buy a mule. have had it 3 years now with no issues except the occasional flat tire or bent rim from kids hitting rocks / holes wide open at the blazing speed of 24 MPH! The seats in the back are a huge add on as they retail for around $750 I think? The soft windshield is noce but I recomend the soft sided cab enclosure. I like the mule because it has a heavy carrying capacity is great to fill feeders out of, haul firewood for camp, toold for working on stuff around the ranch, fairly quiet, can mount a 50# tailgate feeder on the grill as well.

I would be leary of the "no title" bit.

Agree the throttle sounds like an easy fix as my idle needs adjusting from time to time as well and I have had to lube up / adjust the choke cable a time or two as well.

Not as fast or fun as the Polaris or some of the other newer models but it will get the job done!


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

I think its not a good deal. I found one last febuary. A 2007 with 101 hrs with lift kit and big tires for 5000. I did have to ajust the idle to make it go into gear better but it was a 5 min fix.

I also ajusted the govenor. It used to go 26 now it runs 35 with me and my daughter. (GPS) I think it will go faster but dont want to push it.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Ive got 1 that does 40+ mph & it has 26000 miles..
it does the same thing with high idle & ive have to shut it down on occation...
Use the vin # & call aj foyt..they can give ya the info...
If its a friends...he can file for the title..
Offer 2500...I got mine for 500 & put 4000 into it..& Love it..
Its only 2 wheel drive,But I treat it like a 4x4


----------

